# Does your Plastic Blower chute look like this? Frankenchute



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

The first time I used this blower when it was new in 2006, the chute blew apart when I went through some trap rock. It since has been rigged ever since. This is the reason I am completely restoring an old blower that is all steel and build like a tank. 

I had to pop rivet sheet metal inside the top and sheet metal at the base. I am sure that it will only break again.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It works, that's the main thing. If it was me, I'd be looking for a replacement metal chute from another machine that either fits or can be made to fit it. There's likely something that might even bolt onto it.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I share in your misery, 

The JD 44 inch snow blower I have mounted on my LA115 is on its third plastic chute and these things are expensive-the last one cost me $130.00 plus frieght and as the snow blower is dead and in need of almost $200.00 in parts due to the RAD design and special JD metric belts it sits in the driveway unused and no one has stolen it yet. 

At least I found a place that will save me a fortune on spare parts when I can afford them rather than buying them locally.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

, Nobody's EVER stolen a John Deere LA115.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Leon, Nobody's EVER stolen a John Deere LA115. It's the other way around. John Deere stole your money and gave you a John Deere hat:devil:
> To the OP, I have no idea what trap rock is, but I'm familiar with crumbling roads in MI and guess it's very similar. Murray has metal chutes that will fit that machine. In the same vane as my comment to Leon, the equipment purchased meets a price point, not performance point. I know. I had a JD L110 for several years. It could cut grass.... that's it. That Murray built Craftsman of yours will throw snow for years as originally designed if cared for, but trap rock probably wasn't in the design parameters:wink2:


Trap rock is a 3/4" angular drainage stone found in many driveways-its pretty hard to avoid in CT. Lets leave out the trap rock. If you hit some small ice chunks, it would wreck the chute too-that should be part of the design parameters-No? I certainly wan't thinking when I bought it new and didn't even imagine the plastic getting cold and shattering soon after I bought it. So I will probably will keep a good stock in pop rivets and sheet metal, or try to find a Murray chute.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> It works, that's the main thing. If it was me, I'd be looking for a replacement metal chute from another machine that either fits or can be made to fit it. There's likely something that might even bolt onto it.


It has the 3 bolt design. Let me know if you think of a machine that might have something that would work.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a plastic chute on my 1999 MTD and it's still good as new. Not all plastic is created equal.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

dfgokj


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My coworker found a Murray made Craftsman snowblower by the side of the road (9hp, 26" bucket), took it home with him, and then swapped out the plastic chute on his gray 5hp 23" Craftsman snowblower with the metal chute from the free snowblower which also happens to be significantly taller.

I know this because he gave me the rest of the free snowblower 

Try part number 760990-853 on ebay - do they look like they will fit? mounts with 3 bolts at 90 degree angles.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

The plastic chute on my 1996 Snapper is also good as new.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

5456


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

There is a metal Craftsman one on Ebay.
$100 plus shipping.
Here it is...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Snow-b...980275&hash=item2f14c3447b:g:T64AAOSwLwBachn1


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-...121202?hash=item1a45424732:g:YAgAAOSw4D5aj1i2

Do you think this would fit? The original plastic mounts on the outside of the plastic ring. This one and the others on ebay look like they mount on the inside. I guess I could make it fit.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Dannoman said:


> I have a plastic chute on my 1999 MTD and it's still good as new. Not all plastic is created equal.


How about some detail pictures of the chute mount and control. Add to that dimensions and a schematic shot if you have one. I'm betting someone will have some suggestions on workable units.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I did one of those and this is the chute I put on, Metal and instead of bolting on the outside it drops right in on the inside of the ring for turning, Uses the same square bolts also.
found one at a good price though it looks like the hinge is broken off but here is another in good shape for a bit more
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...988033?hash=item41d5bfc101:g:xZkAAOSwGUBaJF5~
the better one
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...m=142701347328&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Found a pic of it installed also, It's a bit taller too


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Awesome. You all are great. That is the same machine and I ordered the first one that is broken. I can weld it and paint it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

These are good chutes, I ended up buying another for a different craftsman I have yet to finish and then a parts machine also had one, I seem to flip a lot of craftsman and adding the metal chute helps get a better price also. A little light sanding and I use epoxy paint and it holds up well.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

*Frankenchute is GONE!!!!*

No more Frankenchute. I got the chute and welded it and it fit great. I had to Grease it well and fiddle with the bolt torque to get it to work flawless. It inspired me to go through it with a fine tooth comb and replace the rubber friction disk. I will take it apart in the spring and paint the chute black.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks great, Friend loves that blower I put the chute on, Wish I has welding ability. I used rustoleum epoxy paint and seems to be holding up well.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a Murray with a plastic chute and it's like new still. I may tho... add some aluminum flashing material on the business side of the chute...just as some insurance.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dannoman said:


> I have a plastic chute on my 1999 MTD and it's still good as new. Not all plastic is created equal.


Same here. My MTD was a few years older 1994 if I remember correct!y. We lived down a long (150 yards or so) gravel drive and it had a huge turning area. I would toss rocks occasional!y and it sometimes sounded like machine gunfire. The cute never broke or even cracked. I can still see that chute shaking from the rocks. 
Yeh,it was a simple, no frills machine but it never failed to do the job and it moved way more snow than any machine I've owned since. I owned it 17 years and never had to replace a shear pin or drive disk. I replaced all the belts and disk before I sold it to a friend. Like you stated.... Not all plastic is created equal.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Copper116 said:


> I have a Murray with a plastic chute and it's like new still. I may tho... add some aluminum flashing material on the business side of the chute...just as some insurance.


Yes-I would. The plastic gets cold and brittle. I like the fact that the new metal chute I put on is taller too. This mod just has made me like this blower enough to keep it instead of selling it.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

I tried the new chute today and it was great. The snow went in a pinpoint direction with the new chute. Awesome


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Copper116 said:


> I have a Murray with a plastic chute and it's like new still. I may tho... add some aluminum flashing material on the business side of the chute...just as some insurance.


Some line their chutes with HDPE. I find a small department store chain that sells the Krazy May (a roll up mat for sledding) for cheap, real cheap. I forget the price but if l had to take a guess, $6? I was going to use that for lining. I figure if it didn't crack with weight on it going over the bumps on a hill, it should last for a snowblower liner. I believe it's blue? Oh well.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like that idea JLawrence08648. I was thinking of using aluminum flashing metal but the plastic seems even better. thicker, just as light and won't dent like aluminum. Great idea.


----------

